# BNR Throttle Body Spacers- IN STOCK!



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

NEW PRODUCT RELEASE: BNR Gen2 Cruze LE2 Throttle Body Spacer!
Easily add a boost gauge, methanol injection, nitrous- anything that works with 1/8in NPT fittings to your 2nd Gen Cruze with BNR's LE2 Throttle Body Spacer.
All installation hardware/gasket and 2 1/8in NPT plugs are included, install time approx. 30-60 minutes.


BNR Throttle Body Spacer - LE2 1.4T


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Ordered!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

If you plan on running meth, highly advise getting a nozzle with a recessed tip


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for your orders! Not sure how many on here bought, but we've sold a ton over all already. Looking forward to hearing some feedback!


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Got my TB spacer today! Installation hopefully tonight or tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

is it complicated to install?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

TBS installed. Details tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

@Chevyjey. Piece of cake to install. 
Tools needed 
Flat bladed screwdriver
10mm socket and ratchet. Extension is helpful. 
Torx 30 or Allen wrench
5-15 minutes of time


Remove engine plastic cover and foam whatever that crap is. Remove intake hose clamp. Not all the way otherwise little pieces of the clamp will fall off. Flat bladed screwdriver to pop the clamp loose then push it back in. 4x 10mm bolts on each corner of the TB. Piece of panty hose to cover the hole if you are worried about dropping anything in there. Place BNR TBS under TB, with the gasket side up. Use new bolts and washers to bolt it down. Must go on with the plugs to the back of car, otherwise holes do not line up. Torque down reattach intake tube. Resume being awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Awesome piece, looking forward to installing mine so I can hook up my gauge. I've got a question about that though. If my gauge reads vacuum and boost will I only need to tap into one port? 

Thanks!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Awesome piece, looking forward to installing mine so I can hook up my gauge. I've got a question about that though. If my gauge reads vacuum and boost will I only need to tap into one port?
> 
> Thanks!


Correct.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> NEW PRODUCT RELEASE: BNR Gen2 Cruze LE2 Throttle Body Spacer!
> Easily add a boost gauge, methanol injection, nitrous- anything that works with 1/8in NPT fittings to your 2nd Gen Cruze with BNR's LE2 Throttle Body Spacer.
> All installation hardware/gasket and 2 1/8in NPT plugs are included, install time approx. 30-60 minutes.
> 
> ...


consider that some members use the dark theme.....your text in this post is impossible to read.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh yeah I saw that too. Jerry posted that before the board switched over though I believe. I've actually noticed that with a number of posts not showing up that happened before that switch. If it gets bumped like I did here the OP could change it retroactively but just consider it a weird thing that'll happen from time to time


----------

